# Revised App Not Compatible ??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:hide: We use iPads hence WiFi .. The Problem is Scanning with our Canon Printer.. We have the Canon iEPP App , we hadn't used the App for sometime and discovered Canon put out a Revised App InkJet SELFHY.. Wouldn't You know it , following the Prompts it turns out the Revised App doesn't acknowledge our Printer.. A PopUp came up with our Printer on the list of Printers that are not Compatible with the Revised App... Any way of getting around this or just plain Ignore, continue with Original App ?? Thoughts Appreciated .. Cheers Thanks :blush:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, can you help the folks here out, and post what version ipads and which cannon printer your using.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi, can you help the folks here out, and post what version ipads and which cannon printer your using.


:whistling: Sorry iPad 2... MX452 Canon (Wireless)...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Compatibility: Requires iOS 7.0 or later. Compatible with iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch.
Do you have ios7 as it should work with that or a later version or at least that what https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/canon-easy-photoprint/id331269951?mt=8 tells me.
otherwise if the older app still works ok use it until you update the ipad.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

joeten said:


> Compatibility: Requires iOS 7.0 or later. Compatible with iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch.
> Do you have ios7 as it should work with that or a later version or at least that what https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/canon-easy-photoprint/id331269951?mt=8 tells me.
> otherwise if the older app still works ok use it until you update the ipad.



We have the latest Update iOS 9.2.1. That was my problem the Original App was issuing a PoP Up with the Revised App which in turn issues a PoP Up with all the Canon Printers that are Compatible , our Printer MX452 was not on the list.. Supposedly MX472 is Compatible, Therefore the suggestion is to follow the prompts for that Printer.. :whistling: Cheers Thanks for the Comeback.. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That sucks, I would try using the older app, perhaps they will become aware of the issue and adapt the new app, of course that is just guess work on my part.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

joeten said:


> That sucks, I would try using the older app, perhaps they will become aware of the issue and adapt the new app, of course that is just guess work on my part.



:thumb: Thanks for the Comeback... 10-4 Until Otherwise... :whistling:


----------

